# Which is better? HOYT Bows



## navigator33 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm currently looking to buy a new bow. I've narrowed it down between the HOYT Maxxis 31 XTR and the HOYT Alphaburner. Any advice on either of these bows? pros and cons? thanks


----------

